# Raef is good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

How 'bout the only reason he looks bad is because there's no PF helping him inside. Dirk stays outside which leaves Raef by himself in the middle. There's my theory!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> How 'bout the only reason he looks bad is because there's no PF helping him inside. Dirk stays outside which leaves Raef by himself in the middle. There's my theory!!


No he looks bad because hes out there with Dirk and co. launching threes with them on a consisitint basis. I dont wanna lose him but Im open to ideas for a real post player.


----------



## Pow!...Gasol (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah the Mavs definetly need to package him and someone (preferably Bradely) for a pretty good back-to-the-basket rebounding type center. Sign and trade for Brad Miller?


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

my point is he'd be better with a brian grant helping in the middle. No brad Miller!! Maybe trade Shawn for Kurt Thomas. I explained the trade somwhere else and I just got more sources to back it up.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> my point is he'd be better with a brian grant helping in the middle. No brad Miller!! Maybe trade Shawn for Kurt Thomas. I explained the trade somwhere else and I just got more sources to back it up.


Do you think he would dedicate himself to becoming a back to the basket player if he had another banger with him? and would this affect our run and gun? I know it would help on D, but the more I think about it Im not that willing to saccrifice O for a little D. We dont have a normal O situation and we need to exploit that until the league finds a way to stop us. And they wont because no matter how much we stomp people by they still think the Mavs are soft. Lets run with the image ang keep piling W's up.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

From Dwain Price, StarTelegram Staff Writer July 20th, 2003

LaFrentz, 27, is working out daily in the Mavericks' weight room at American Airlines Center in an effort to increase his strength. Next month, he'll return to his home in Monona, Iowa, to continue a similar weight-training regimen.

Will this be the answer to all Mavz probs? I doubt it, same thing what they said about Bradley but Raef is working out more than Shawn than shawn this last year.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> From Dwain Price, StarTelegram Staff Writer July 20th, 2003
> 
> LaFrentz, 27, is working out daily in the Mavericks' weight room at American Airlines Center in an effort to increase his strength. Next month, he'll return to his home in Monona, Iowa, to continue a similar weight-training regimen.
> ...


Raef working out won't keep him from jacking up threes instead of playing in the paint. It will just allow him to jack up threes from even farther out. :laugh:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Raef working out won't keep him from jacking up threes instead of playing in the paint. It will just allow him to jack up threes from even farther out. :laugh:


That's exactly what I was thinking when I read he was working on his strength.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Raef working out won't keep him from jacking up threes instead of playing in the paint. It will just allow him to jack up threes from even farther out. :laugh:


LaFrentz does not "Jack up 3's" because he just likes to. It is part
of the offense for him to draw the opposing center away from
the basket.

Despite your snide remarks, I think its great that he is working
out to become stronger inside. He needs to be able to keep
opponents from pushing him under the basket and getting 
great post position.

Unfortunately, we were not able to get anybody to directly
address our inside toughness problem. LaFrentz attempting
to get stronger can only help this club.


----------



## Triskill (Jul 18, 2003)

Raef has a mental block right now, he can go to the paint very well, but doesn't. He's like a bruce bowan free throw shooter, except he is an anti go to the boards type player.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Triskill</b>!
> Raef has a mental block right now, he can go to the paint very well, but doesn't. He's like a bruce bowan free throw shooter, except he is an anti go to the boards type player.


When a team is in the fight for championship contention; and are legitamite cadidates you cant afford a "mental block"


----------



## Triskill (Jul 18, 2003)

I know. He has a mental block, and He'll get over it.


----------

